# IH 2500B 2514B Manuals



## jackson101

I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


----------



## pegasus

Are you saying you would be willing to share your manuals? If so, I am interested as I have a 2500B. Seems as though they are fairly rare.
my email is jba(at)chorus.net
Joe


----------



## cyrush

Yes interested also My Mail is

[email protected]


----------



## jackson101

*manuals*

I don't have all of them copied to PDF yet, as to run the books through the scanner properly, you have to cut the "binding" edge off the book. I'm a little hesitant to do it, but believe it is for the greater good of our forum members and IH industrial tractor owners in general. I will forward what I have and ask you to donate any amount you wish, to my pay-pal account. 
No, I won't get rich, but spring has sprung, I've got my own 2500 (clutch) ready to split and lots of projects in the works. So, if your time isn't worth anything, your free to send nothing and do as you wish with the PDF.
I have the following manuals for 2500 series B IH industrial tractors:
Diesel eng. diagnostics (binding intact)
Diesel engine shop manual covering D-155, 239,.................402 (binding intact)
Diesel engine parts book (not sure on binding, have not received yet)
2500B service manual (binding cut)
Parts book-2500, 2505, 2510, 2514-all "B" series. (Binding intact)
Hydrostatic service manual (binding cut)
Operators manual (binding cut)
All of these manuals are also available at binderbooks.com, I got two of mine from there. The others appear to be original "dresser" manuals from Komatsu.


----------



## fallterbassist

I am Interested in these manuals. I recently purchased a 2500b to help with my hay production and i can't find any manuals for it. 

Brent

[email protected]


----------



## cyrush

Sorry for delay in coming back to you (Major computer blow up ) i woild be interested in the hydrostatic service manual, Thanks in advance 111


----------



## pegasus

Did you get the service manual converted to .pdf yet. That is the one that is on my priority list. Yes, I will donate to your paypal account to offset your costs.
You have my email from the previous time, jba at chorus.net
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jackson101

pegasus said:


> Did you get the service manual converted to .pdf yet. That is the one that is on my priority list. Yes, I will donate to your paypal account to offset your costs.
> You have my email from the previous time, jba at chorus.net
> Thanks,
> Joe


I only have the service manual, operators, hydrostatic on PDF as of now,...I can't bring myself to cut the bindings on the rest of my books.


----------



## jackson101

*PArts manual*

Oh ya,...I do have the diesel parts book as well. Covers all the diesels used in that era,..including the 239 used in the 2500B.


----------



## pegasus

jackson101 said:


> I only have the service manual, operators, hydrostatic on PDF as of now,...I can't bring myself to cut the bindings on the rest of my books.


I only need the service manual. I have the others.
Joe


----------



## jackson101

I cut the binding on my 2500B-2514B parts book. So I now have the PDF available. Approx. 275 pages. I found that you really will have a hard time getting parts without it. Suprisingly,...I've not had a difficult time getting parts, when you can search with a part number.


----------



## pegasus

I have sent you a PM with my email address. I would like a copy of the parts manual.
Joe


----------



## jackson101

*got it Joe*



pegasus said:


> I have sent you a PM with my email address. I would like a copy of the parts manual.
> Joe


I got it. Do you need the one for the diesel?


----------



## pegasus

jackson101 said:


> I got it. Do you need the one for the diesel?


I only have the service manual, operator manual and hydrostatic manual. I don't have ANY parts manuals.

I could use parts manuals for the tractor, engine (diesel), transmission (hydrostatic).
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## pegasus

Got it today. Nice job.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## BACKHOEDUDE

*International 2500 manuals*

I would like very much to have copies of all the manuals associated with the IH 2500B. I just bought a 2500B backhoe and am in need of all the information I can get. More than happy to contribute for any help with obtaining the pdf files that are available. Thank-you for this service. My email address: [email protected].


----------



## sprinter11g

I just got a 2500b could use any manuals I can get. willbe glad to contribute. email [email protected] thanks tom


----------



## mishmark

I also just purchased a 2500b IH Backhoe and would love to have all of your manuals for this Backhoe/Tractor. Would be more than happy to donate towards any of the pdf files you have. Thanks for the help. email address: [email protected]


----------



## dgiumen1

*IH 2500 manuals in pdf format*

.IH 2500 manuals in pdf format


----------



## dgiumen1

*IH 2500 manuals in pdf format*

I have a 1972 IH 2500 diesel tractor and could use any manuals in pdf format and willing to paypal you. email - [email protected]


----------



## pegasus

The folks looking for manuals should PM Jackson101. I see he had checked in a couple of days ago and may have missed this thread. He is the one that should be paid for all his time and effort. If all else fails I could burn you a CD and mail it to you with a donation to cover materials and postage. I just don't want to take credit for someones efforts that aren't mine.
Joe


----------



## jackson101

Thanks Joe, I believe they all made contact with me and manuals are on the way.


----------



## JAB

I have an I/H 2505 B, and would greatly appreciate the Manual. I also would be glad to help with expenses. Please reply to me at [email protected] - Thanks very much - Right now, I can't even see how to add hydraulic fluid !


----------



## jackson101

Add fluid to tube behind drivers seat. Check it at the dipstick by your right foot.


----------



## farmgirl318

My name is Felicia and I am trying to find the parts and maintenance manuals for my father in laws 1972 International 2500 B series Industrial Tractor Loader model. If any of you still have this PDF file or any other type of file or CD that can help me with this please please let me know. I will be willing to help pay some for the cost of it. We have scoured the internet for this and are having trouble finding anything that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Thank you so much. My email address is [email protected] 

Felicia Cason


----------



## Scottyd

*Manuals*



jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


I have a IH 2500B Backhoe with no manuals at all, any would be a great help. Really need the Parts Manual for the D239 Diesel Engine. More than glad to donate to paypal. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## owner21

Hello Could anyone put on that forum schematic diagram of
hydraulic distributor who support * back spoon* for IH 2500 or Ihc 3400, 3500 ?Or send me that info ?


----------



## dj_110

*I'd like to get some manuals*

Hi, I know this thread is old but I have a relative with an IH 2500B that we have been fixing up for him to plow snow with this winter. I would like to get my hands on the PDF manuals for this tractor if you all don't mine sharing those PDF files. My email is [email protected]
'Thanks! --DJ


----------



## ih2500

*ih 2500 manuals*

I am also looking for any manuals related to the ih 2500b gasoline. I am new to this forum and need some help with parts and all other information conserning this tractor. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance.


----------



## ih2500

*ih 2500 manuals*

I am also looking for any manuals related to the ih 2500b gasoline. I am new to this forum and need some help with parts and all other information concerning this tractor. My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackson101

*Manuals*

Sorry all, I have not been getting the notifications on this thread. I have responded to everyone who has asked about the manuals.


----------



## Rich007

I also have a 2500 B series backhoe that I am working on and have no manuals at all. Would be so grateful to receive anything anyone has in pdf.
Thanks in advance...

Richard


----------



## jackson101

*Manuals*

When posting a request for manuals, please let me know if you have "reverser" (4 hi and 4 low gears) or hydrostatic (pedal for for. and rev.) transmission. Also, gas or diesel engine.


----------



## owner21

Hello My backhoe have "reverser" (4 hi and 4 low gears) and Diesel engine D239 its 3500A ,but I havent any hydraulic diagram for that TLB . I hope diagram from 2500 will be helpful ... My address is witoldb2(at)wp.pl Thanks for help...Regards from Poland


----------



## Speedway-Steve

I'm also in desperate need of any manuals for 2500B 239 Diesel with the 4 forward 4 reverse type transmission. Having troubles with transmission. Thanks for anything you have. Will help with Pay pal. Thanks again.


----------



## jackson101

Got it Steve. What is your transmission problem/sysmtoms? PM me with more information on what manuals you want and where I can send them.


----------



## jreynolds

do you still have ih 2500b service manual? if so let me know how to download


----------



## jackson101

*Manual*

I have the ALL the manuals. Tell me what you have. Then tell me what you want. I will send a DVD to your physical address. For this service and convenience, you will be asked to donate, to my paypal account.


----------



## jreynolds

I have a parts manual but I am looking for a service or shop manual is the a set amount that I should donate?


----------



## jackson101

I had donations from 15-60 dollars. What ever is comfortable for you. Your only asking for the "service/shop manual", correct?


----------



## jreynolds

yes I need the service or shop manual. I have a parts manual. my address is Joe Reynolds 1288 Deen's Landing Road Baxley, Ga. 31513 please send the disc
Thanks


----------



## jackson101

*diesel or gas*

Joe, you got diesel or gas? Reverser trans. or hydro static? I only ask, because IH separated the diesel and gas engine manuals for service and parts. So, if you have the diesel and you are expecting information for that in the shop manual, you will not find it. Diesel engine service and diesel engine parts are separate manuals. I think the gasser IS included in the basic shop manual though.


----------



## jreynolds

I got diesel I mostly need the hydraulics manual. I am having swing problems


----------



## jreynolds

I do not know about the transmission. I know it has a shifter that shifts from forward to reverse


----------



## jackson101

*manuals*

OK, Joe. Will send out diesel parts, diesel service, 2514 shop/service manual on Monday. That's about 600-800 pages of material.


----------



## jackson101

*swing trouble*

Joe,
Regarding your swing trouble: is this tractor a recent purchase?
Did the swing work when you bought it?
What does it have for a front bucket?
Does it have an auxiliary control valve, to control a remote implement? Right hand side, right next to your hip.


----------



## jreynolds

I bought it last year. It worked ok but not great when I bought it. the swing finally quit. I talked to several people locally and they seem to think it was a valve in the pump because the steering went out too. So I removed the pump but could not get said valve out. I went to a junk yard for tractors and got a whole pump off another tractor. I installed the pump and the swing worked but not good. then it quit again I only used it two times about one hour each. the front bucket looks like a regular backhoe bucket I do not know what else to say about the control valve I do not know I will look at it next week and let you know I am attaching a parts manual that I downloaded from the internet. it is the correct one for my backhoe it that helps Thanks


----------



## owner21

Hello The repair swingarm in my TLB already done that by myself. You have to buy a set of seals from CATERPILAR type CTC-9X7269 after reboring piston will work great. First, check the pressure that is applied to the cylinder rotation (required pressure indicator)


----------



## jackson101

Joe,
Sending out right after work.


----------



## jrice0728

Please add me to the list. I'll help you out


----------



## Almalthea

Hi, I am trying to help my dad find manuals for his 2500b 1977 IH backhoe. Do your manuals cover this year? My email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## steve2500b

Hello jackson101, I would love to see the manuals for a 2500b diesel d239, as I bought the loader/backhoe with spun rod bearings. My email is [email protected]


----------



## jackson101

*reply*

I will send to your physical address. DVD OK?


----------



## netpro

*2500B Manuals*

It seems this thread may still be active. I am interested in acquiring copies of the International 2500 tractor manuals. I wonder if you might be able to contact me off list as I do not want to post my address to the list.

Thank You, Kevin (aka NetPr0) [email protected]


----------



## netpro

*2500B Possible Hydrostat Problem*

I may be purchasing a 2500B tractor. The owner says he originally thought he had a motor problem and stopped using the tractor about five years ago. He posted it for sale and I replied and asked him to check if the motor would still turn over. Apparently not only did it turn over but it started without much effort to his surprise. A bit later he tried doing some work with the tractor but apparently, although the motor runs fine, he isn't getting much power to the wheels and believes there is a hydrostat problem. When I first started conversing with him I never suspected the tractor might have a hydrostatic transmission. Any thoughts from the forum regarding the hydrostatic transmission in the 2500B tractors? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackson101

Confirm that it is hydrostatic. Single pedal for forward and reverse are on the floor. If it is hydrostatic and it doesn't move, could be a number of problems. If it is a "reverser" tranamission (forward -reverse lever on dash), then you have a bad clutch.


----------



## Jamboree

*If you have a link for the pdf I would greatly appreciate it*



jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


My Dad has his 2510 B Loader apart at the moment and Needs some info , so if I could download it for him that would be great. Thanks In advance. Its a gas motor and hes repairing the clutch.


----------



## jackson101

*manuals*

They are sent to your physical address on DVD. Donate to [email protected] with paypal


----------



## netpro

Hey Jackson - I picked that tractor up last week. It is definitely hydrostatic (forward/reverse pedal on the floor on the left. It moves but the previous owner told me it doesn't have much power. Seemed to drive ok to me but I haven't tried to put a load on it yet. The tractor sat for several years. He told me he thought he'd overheated it and so it sat until he decided to get rid of it. It starts fine with a little ether. Apparently he changed the transmission fluid not long before parking it. I haven't messed around with it yet but the previous owner told me he thought the transmission fluid was overfilled and should be drained down. 

I'm wondering if he put in the wrong type fluid or maybe water got into the fluid (parked outside). He wasn't clear about the fluid and really hadn't made a connection with the new fluid and the lack of power to the wheels (as he put it).

Sounds like you've worked on these some. Could just overfilling the transmission cause the hydro system to provide less power to the wheels? Any ideas for narrowing it down a little further. 

This tractor has several other problems which (per the previous owner) where there when he bought it. One - it seems you have to hold the hydraulic lift control up in order for the three point to stay up. As long as you hold it it stays in the up position. Release it and it drops to the ground immediately. That's pretty weird. The second thing is no brakes. Owner told me he never needed then because of the way the hydrostatic transmission works. It stops as soon as the pedal is released - and it does. It would be nice to have turning brakes though.

I'm still interested in the manuals. Please e-mail me off list so we can discuss that further. 
Thanks, Kevin ([email protected])


----------



## tractormike

Do you know if they are available online anywhere?


----------



## jackson101

I will address these last request this weekend. Netpro, I'll email you directly.


----------



## jackson101

*fluid and stuff*

Let's address the fluid: type is not that important (as far as why it won't work). Be sure it's not too low or empty and that filters are replaced. If there's fluid in it, at the minimum level, even with water in it, the system will function. Of course, you will eventually fill it with the correct fluid and make sure the filters are replaced.


----------



## jackson101

*manuals*

Somewhere in this thread, I posted a site, where you can purchase them. Just can't remember at his time. Which ones you need?










tractormike said:


> Do you know if they are available online anywhere?


----------



## netpro

*2500 Hydrostat Problems*



jackson101 said:


> Let's address the fluid: type is not that important (as far as why it won't work). Be sure it's not too low or empty and that filters are replaced. If there's fluid in it, at the minimum level, even with water in it, the system will function. Of course, you will eventually fill it with the correct fluid and make sure the filters are replaced.


The hydrostat is working - just not providing good power to the wheels according to the previous owner and the fluid level is above the fill mark, again according to the previous owner. 

I was told once by a hydraulic shop that hydrostatic drive are very sensitive to dirt in the system. That even a grain of dirt can damage a hydrostat because the tolerances are so small. We were talking about the hydrostat in a Mustang skid steer at the time but I was given the impression he was relating generalities. Are the hydrostatic transmissions in the old International 2500 series tractors very sensitive or are they pretty durable?

The previous owner hadn't driven the tractor in several years. He may have just not remembered what the tractor once drove like and was comparing it to the tractor borrowed from his neighbor in the interim. Hard to say. I need to do some mowing and a little land leveling once things dry out a little. I guess I just need to see how it operates for myself. I just don't want to damage it further if there is water in the transmission or something along those lines.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## jackson101

I thought that I had ALL the manuals associated with the 2500Series tractors, however, it was pointed out recently, that I'm missing the fuel and engine service manual for gas engines (C200) etc. and will provide this manual shortly.


----------



## jackson101

*Engine and fuel system Manual for gas engines*

I was surprised to find that this was not included in the service manual for the tractor. I now have ALL the manuals associated with these machines (2400 -2500 series) including the one I was missing, until yesterday. "Engine and fuel system" service manual covering C-157, 175, 200 gas engines.


----------



## onerodeguy

jackson101 interested in service manual 2500b need to split rear frame to change some gears glad to donate to ya thanks
[email protected]


----------



## hydrive_sam

Hi. Just got my new toy and I also am in need of a manual. Its a 2514b tractor with a 3122 hoe. E-mail me and I'll let you know what I need. Its awesome that you take the time to do this. [email protected]


----------



## OldFogey

Just bought a 2505B Loader Tractor. Will be sending you a pm.

Thanks!


----------



## bgray53

jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


jackson101, I have an IH 2505B and would love to have an operators,chassis and hydrostat service manual. Thanks, bgray53 email [email protected]


----------



## Ben Tingle

jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


Could I please get a copy of your 2514D-B backhoe manuals, i need everything you have on it. Will pay for your help. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Ben Tingle

Ben Tingle said:


> Could I please get a copy of your 2514D-B backhoe manuals, i need everything you have on it. Will pay for your help. Thanks. [email protected]


It's a reverser with the diesel


----------



## Ben Tingle

Ben Tingle said:


> It's a reverser with the diesel


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## netpro

jackson101 said:


> I will address these last request this weekend. Netpro, I'll email you directly.



Hello Jackson101, Still monitoring this thread? I never did get a reply from you. The project has been on the back burner for quite a while but I'm taking another look at it. I definitely have a hydrostat problem. I read somewhere that the brake pads sometimes break up on these tractors and clog up the filter or the hydro pump or something like that. The brakes don't work and the tractor drives but won' t climb a hill.

I'd like to get a copy of the hydrostat manual and also the chassis manual for the 2500B. Please e-mail me off list so I can e-mail back with my address or simply attach the files (one at a time) to an e-mail. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## jackson101

Your ISP won't accept most of the file sizes I have, so I won't be emailing anything.


----------



## netpro

Because my e-mail is separate from my connection provider I have more options and have configured a rather large attachment option. I have received manuals before but if you don't want to e-mail anything that's fine. I would like to move forward with this project though and so I need to obtain manuals from one source or another. I'd be happy to reimburse you. Let me know.


----------



## jackson101

PM me, with the address. We can try


----------



## Hoskins0123

jackson101 interested in service manual, owners manual, gas engine manual 2500b gas reverser [email protected]


----------



## bgray53

netpro said:


> *2500 Hydrostat Problems*
> 
> 
> 
> The hydrostat is working - just not providing good power to the wheels according to the previous owner and the fluid level is above the fill mark, again according to the previous owner.
> 
> I was told once by a hydraulic shop that hydrostatic drive are very sensitive to dirt in the system. That even a grain of dirt can damage a hydrostat because the tolerances are so small. We were talking about the hydrostat in a Mustang skid steer at the time but I was given the impression he was relating generalities. Are the hydrostatic transmissions in the old International 2500 series tractors very sensitive or are they pretty durable?
> 
> The previous owner hadn't driven the tractor in several years. He may have just not remembered what the tractor once drove like and was comparing it to the tractor borrowed from his neighbor in the interim. Hard to say. I need to do some mowing and a little land leveling once things dry out a little. I guess I just need to see how it operates for myself. I just don't want to damage it further if there is water in the transmission or something along those lines.
> 
> Thanks, Kevin


----------



## bgray53

There are two hydraulic filters on the left side of my IH 2505B tractor. One has a metal canister about the size of a coffee can and is for the hydraulics, ie loader,power, steering and brakes. The other filter is forward and below the running board. It has a circular cover that houses a screen, spring loaded drain valve and another hydraulic filter. This filter and screen are for the hydrostat! Both filters are available from NAPA auto parts # 1668. A canister seal is included but there is not a gasket for the hydrostat cover. The parking brake being left on will contaminate these filters. Cleaning the screens and replacing the filters made my hydrostat operate properly. There are several threads on this forum addressing the brakes but I rarely need them since fixing my hydrostat. Good luck


----------



## Karrick23

I just purchased a 2500b diesel loader with hydrostat transmission any manuals you have that can help me out would be greatly appreciated [email protected]


----------



## Karrick23

my tractor is non running would you happen to know how to release the hydrostat so it could be pulled into a trailer?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Karrick! I know on my John Deere 318, it was a lever under the rear fender. My Kubota BX 2200 you just put it in neutral between the high and low ranges. On yours, I have no idea, but aside from the manual, someone here will surely know..


----------



## Karrick23

Thank you,after a long day we finally got it home, and yes putting it in neutral between high and low allowed it to move freely


----------



## DangerousDave

Hi, I'm new to this forum, I just picked up a 2500 b hydrostatic diesel. It's not currently running and it appears to be stuck in neutral.
I winched it on a trailer and got it home and into the shop today. Im pretty sure I can get it running after cleaning up the fuel system, but I'm concerned about it being stuck in neutral. I'm hoping it's some kind of safety interlock or something simple. Any ideas?

Karrick, It sounds like you have a similar project. Does yours shift between hi, low, and neutral simply by raising and lowering the lever without the tractor running?

Jackson101, Are you still sharing manuals? I'd be glad to donate...


----------



## Chad Eccles

jackson101 - I would like all e-manuals that you have on this tractor. Email is [email protected]. Let me know how I can reimburse you for your help. Thanks


----------



## DangerousDave

To order manuals for my IH 2500B hydrostatic I emailed jack at:
[email protected]
He promptly replied, found out what manuals I needed and sent them out on a DVD. I donated through his PayPal, couldn't be simpler...
Thanks Jack for providing this service, you are a big part of keeping these old tractors alive!


----------



## Uppercut11

I just bought a 1977 IH 2500B and would love all of the manuals I can get. My email address is [email protected] . Please let me know how to send you money for your trouble.


----------



## raymond basford

I have an IH 2500 series ID #2340105U2044546X I am in desperate need of Operators manual, repair manual and tranmission manuals. I am willing to pay for any or all manuals on this machine. It is a 4cyl diesel, 4 gears , high low range with shuttle shift and i'm experiencing issues with transmission.


----------



## RC Wells

Contact [email protected]


----------



## raymond basford

Thank You I just emailed Him. I'm still trying to decipher what year And exact model i Have..LOL Thank You for all the info..greatly appreciate it.


----------



## craig dalzell

hello Jackson id be willing to donate to cause , I need all manuals for 2500a including 2050 loader an 3141 b hoe oops forgot its diesel an my e mail is [email protected] thanks craig


----------



## denstand

jackson101 said:


> *manuals*
> 
> I don't have all of them copied to PDF yet, as to run the books through the scanner properly, you have to cut the "binding" edge off the book. I'm a little hesitant to do it, but believe it is for the greater good of our forum members and IH industrial tractor owners in general. I will forward what I have and ask you to donate any amount you wish, to my pay-pal account.
> No, I won't get rich, but spring has sprung, I've got my own 2500 (clutch) ready to split and lots of projects in the works. So, if your time isn't worth anything, your free to send nothing and do as you wish with the PDF.
> I have the following manuals for 2500 series B IH industrial tractors:
> Diesel eng. diagnostics (binding intact)
> Diesel engine shop manual covering D-155, 239,.................402 (binding intact)
> Diesel engine parts book (not sure on binding, have not received yet)
> 2500B service manual (binding cut)
> Parts book-2500, 2505, 2510, 2514-all "B" series. (Binding intact)
> Hydrostatic service manual (binding cut)
> Operators manual (binding cut)
> All of these manuals are also available at binderbooks.com, I got two of mine from there. The others appear to be original "dresser" manuals from Komatsu.


----------



## denstand

am a new member and i have b2500 also and if you send that information i would help you out for your trouble. can email me back at thanks denstand THATS jobshunt011gmail.com


----------



## Karl Smyrna

jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


I am also in need of the manuals. I do have the operator's manual but that does not help me for what I need. I have a 2500 B backhoe in need of some repair. Any way I could get a set of PDF manuals? I am willing to donate.


----------



## Danny Pugh

Do u have one for an IH 249 corn planter?


----------



## jackson101

DangerousDave said:


> To order manuals for my IH 2500B hydrostatic I emailed jack at:
> [email protected]
> He promptly replied, found out what manuals I needed and sent them out on a DVD. I donated through his PayPal, couldn't be simpler...
> Thanks Jack for providing this service, you are a big part of keeping these old tractors alive!


Sure thing Dave, however, it seems like I don't always get my notifications for this thread. I apologize if I'm missing a response to anyone


----------



## jackson101

Karl Smyrna said:


> I am also in need of the manuals. I do have the operator's manual but that does not help me for what I need. I have a 2500 B backhoe in need of some repair. Any way I could get a set of PDF manuals? I am willing to donate.


KArl, did you get your manuals?


----------



## Doug L

*IH 2500 SERIES B MANUALS in pdf*
Hi Joe, I have a 1975 IH 2500 series B diesel tractor and could use any manuals in pdf format and willing to paypal you. email: [email protected]


----------



## malibu4me

jackson101 said:


> I have all the maunals associated with the 2500B 2514B series industrial tractors on PDF


hi there do you still have the manuals for the 2514B I on PDF ? Would you be willing to send me a copy [email protected] thank you


----------



## nogoslojer

i am looking for any info on a service manual for my 2500b i think backhoe that is diesel and hydro static no plates or tages on it any were was told it is eilter a 1975 or 1972 any help would be great


----------



## nogoslojer

here is my email as well if any one can help that would be great thank you [email protected]


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum. The forum is here to help you get answers and help you with your research. We prefer that you leave personal information like email addresses out of the public eye. 
Here's one source. I'm not familiar with these guys, but looks legit.








International 454, 474, 574, 674, 2400 and 2500 Tractor - Service Manual


This is the service manual for the International 2400, 2500, 454, 474, 574 and 674 tractor. This is the same manual that the dealer repair shops use! It contains hundreds of pictures and diagrams containing all the...




farmmanualsfast.com


----------

